# Pedigree search 'Master's Bonnie Bee'



## Farina (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone know the mare and have any information about her? Her brother (same dam, same sire) named 'So-What' standing at stud here in Germany. I would like to know a bit more of the family.

Thanks.


----------



## Ellen (Jan 8, 2010)

Farina,

I have a lot of Master's breeding in my Wauk A Way horses. I will see what I can find out.

Ellen


----------



## maranatha minis (Jan 10, 2010)

My avatar is Master's Golden Bonnie's pride. Look on horsestudbook.com see if you can find the horse. it is free you just have to register. Good luck!


----------



## alphahorses (Jan 15, 2010)

Master's Bonnie Bee

Sire: Captain's Mr Delmonico

Dam: B&L's "Kansas Bonnie"

Sire's Pedigree: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/captains+mr+delmonico

Dam's Pedigree: http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/b+and+ls+kansas+bonnie

I have photos of quite a few of the ponies in these pedigrees on my website:

http://alphahorses.com/HorseInfo/index.htm (bottom of the page)

The info on these sites is all "unofficial", so I would find someone to look her up in the ASPC stud book. If you provide the registration number, someone on the forum will probably do the lookup for you.


----------



## Ellen (Jan 19, 2010)

Ronaele,

I was just coming on to post the exact same thing. Great minids think a lot!

Ellen


----------



## maranatha minis (Jan 30, 2010)

My mare has the same dam.


----------



## Farina (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for you lookup, I think we give him a try with one mare...


----------

